# ich suche free antivirus software,und download manager



## havardstu (28. Juni 2007)

hallo alle, ich suche free antivirus software und download manager für mac,weisst jemand von euch,wo ich die runterladen kann? 
danke sehr
Mfg
Havard


----------



## Erpel (28. Juni 2007)

http://www.clamxav.com/  Antivirus, auch wenns noch nicht wirklich notwendig ist unter OS X

http://www.pure-mac.com/dlm.html  hier findest du eine Auswahl von Downloadmanagern, besonders großartig sieht von den kostenlosen keiner aus, wie es mit der Shareware darunter aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da musst du deinen Geschmack fragen


----------



## havardstu (28. Juni 2007)

Danke dir !!


----------



## MrWong (29. August 2007)

Von den Download Managern (Shareware) kann ich Speed Download und iGetter empfehlen.


----------

